# W: Valks/Vendettas, Guardsmen, Chimeras, CCS



## odorofdeath (Mar 21, 2010)

hello all, well the time has come to start a new force after around 5 years with my beloved Chaos Space Marines! Now I am looking for something a little different: an Air Cav IG army! Crazy I know, but here goes:


Haves: (pics on request, feel free to ask! When I say something is "painted" I mean in Black Legion colors. I will note if the scheme is different though, have no fear! Also everything is assembled unless I say otherwise.)

*HAVES*

*Chaos Sorcerer*- painted, old metal 3rd Ed. model
*Metal Demon Prince*- Painted, 3rd ed. model
*Chaos Terminator Lord*- Primed black, converted with a Dread CCW arm. This guy isnt finished yet, so if you want him you will have to wait a little bit. Sorry!
*Chaos Terminators*-9x old metal 3rd Ed. models, various weapons, painted. Ask for specifics.
*Khorne Berzerkers*- 8x plastic current Ed. models, painted, bald headed Champ with just CCW+Plasma Pistol. The guys have 2 Plasma Pistols also. Basic Box Set contents.
*Plague Marines*-7x metal current models, Box Set contents, Champ with Power Weapon, 2 Plasma Guns. Bare Metal
*Noise Marines*-6x plastic current Ed. models, Box Set contents, Champ with power weapon+Doom Siren. 1 Sonic gun, 1 Blastmaster. I also have around 8 more Noise Marines with Sonic Guns and 2 more with Blastmasters, with around 3 more Sonic Guns and 2 more Blastmasters. All primed white or bare grey.
*Thousand Sons*-9x current Ed. metal models, about 4 (including the Aspiring Sorcerer) are painted in TSon colors to a good standard. the rest are primed white.
*CSM*-Around 36 of these guys. around 24 are painted, the rest are grey. the grey ones have BP+CCWs, while the painted ones have 1 Melta and 1 HBolter per squad. 2 Champs with Power Fists and Plasma Pistols.
*havocs*-5x part plastic part metal current Ed. models. Standard Box Set loadout, i.e. 1 of each weapon. Pointy fist champ wit h BP.
*Vindicator*-1x current Ed. plastic model, grey. no plow or gun barrel attched currently.
*Rhino*-1x current Ed. plastic model. grey, partially assembled.
*Chaos Dread*-1x current Ed. metal model, painted, with AC/HBolter-ish arm and flail CCw. Flail is currently removed, being put on the Termie Lord. Feet attached to base, but his body isnt attached to his feet currently... :roll: 
*Obliterators*-2x metal models, previous Ed. models,OOP. primed black. One is off his base.
*Land Raiders*
-2x Raiders, 1 Redeemer, 1 vanilla. both are prime heavy black.

*WANTS*

*Company Command Squad*
*Guardsmen (hopefully with special weapons... :wink: )*
*Vendettas/Valkyries*
*Chimeras*

Wooh... I think thats it. If I missed anything, please forgive me, its late and I'm going off the top of my head. I'm sorry but I have no $$$ atm, so I can only do trades. Thanks!

thanks,

Al


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

hhmm I might have a valk kickin around for a Redeemer... it's painted, here's a pic.


----------



## Ellis Dee (Feb 26, 2009)

odorofdeath said:


> hello all, well the time has come to start a new force after around 5 years with my beloved Chaos Space Marines! Now I am looking for something a little different: an Air Cav IG army! Crazy I know, but here goes:
> 
> 
> Haves: (pics on request, feel free to ask! When I say something is "painted" I mean in Black Legion colors. I will note if the scheme is different though, have no fear! Also everything is assembled unless I say otherwise.)
> ...


Check out my thread, I have some guard up for grabs.
Maybe not quite what you're looking for, but then again maybe they are.
I might be interested in a trade for your khorne bezerkers, depending on how well they're painted?


----------

